# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Znamo li doista dovoljno o novom cjepivu protiv HPV-a

## ljiljan@

"Udruga Roda izražava zabrinutost viješću da će Karlovačka županija financirati cijepljenje 650 djevojčica u dobi od 13 godina protiv HPV-a (humanog papiloma virusa). 
Smatramo da je nedopustivo da 650 djevojčica Karlovačke županije služe kao pokusni kunići u medicinskim eksperimentima te da se ovaj nemali iznos financija mogao i trebao preraspodijeliti u znatno bolje svrhe."

Zanima me samo jedno - ima li se pravo odbiti to cjepivo?

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Pošto sam čula da su se javile loše reakcije na to cjepivo (priznajem da ne znam konkretno kakve) ne pada mi napamet experimentisati sa vlastitim djetetom. Pošto smo mi u glavnom na repu svih dešavanja, ne trebam se previše sekirati.

----------


## marta

> "Udruga Roda izražava zabrinutost viješću da će Karlovačka županija financirati cijepljenje 650 djevojčica u dobi od 13 godina protiv HPV-a (humanog papiloma virusa). 
> Smatramo da je nedopustivo da 650 djevojčica Karlovačke županije služe kao pokusni kunići u medicinskim eksperimentima te da se ovaj nemali iznos financija mogao i trebao preraspodijeliti u znatno bolje svrhe."
> 
> Zanima me samo jedno - ima li se pravo odbiti to cjepivo?


Naravno da se moze odbiti.

----------


## Barbie

Pa naravno da se može odbiti, nitko te ne može prisiliti na bilo što.
Općenito, ja sam definitivno za to cjepivo.Slažem se da je pravodobna edukacija zapravo tek prvi korak u sprečavanju HPV-a,ali ne i jedini korak!

----------


## pace

Zanima me koje su to lose reakcije i gdje su objavljene? Pitam jer sam u razgovoru s nekim doktorima (koji prate studije o cijepivu) dobila pozitivne informacije. Za sad postoje petogodisnje (mislim ) studije o tome i daju pozitivne rezultate.

----------


## Iva

Ja sam čula da HPV ima jedno stotinu vrsta, a da je cjepivo napravljeno tek za njih 6 ili 7.

----------

da, ali ovo cjepivo štiti od onih koji su najčešći kao uzročnici raka grlića maternice i kondiloma. nitko nije ni rekao da štiti od svih niti da štiti 100%.

----------


## MGrubi

> da, ali ovo cjepivo štiti od onih koji su najčešći kao uzročnici raka grlića maternice i kondiloma. nitko nije ni rekao da štiti od svih niti da štiti 100%.


štiti za 7/13 uzročnika, i 70% učinkovitost

svaki lijek i svako cjepivo IMA moguće nuspojave

eto bilo nekidan u Jutarnjem 500-tinjak talijanskih vojnika u teškom bolesnom stanju, sumnjali su na streljivo s osiromašenim uranoma, ali civilni dio ekipa i stanovništvo koje je također bilo izloženo blizini tog streljiva ne pokazuje takve simptome ...
vojnici su cjepljeni previše puta 

uz to cjepivo svejedno se moraš paziti .. ne večina neće jer će misliti da su sigurni i zaštičeni i neće ići na kontrole, jer su cjepljeni i zaštičeni

sve u službi njegovog veličanstva profita

----------

koja većina? svatko sa imalo mozga prije uzimanja svakog lijeka ili primanja cjepiva pročita sa razumijevanjem taj papirić i nastaviti sa kontrolama kako liječnik odredi. nema smisla omalovažavati ljude i njihovu brigu za zdravlje.

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam jedina u svojoj okolici koja provjerava nuspojave pojedinih cjepiva
pedijatrica čak niti ne spominje nuspojave ... da ne gnjavi ljude valjda ...

1/3 hrvatske ima pristup internetu, večina nema taj pristup informacijama
večina se oslanja na doktore, koji se ne smatraju obaveznim obavjestiti pacijenta o svim nuspojavama

----------


## BusyBee

Ovdje ima nesto:
http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/ac/...006-4222B1.pdf
(s tim da sam ja uvjerenja da se sada, kad je cjepivo dozvoljeno, ne prijavljuju sve nuspojave, tj. da puno teze lijecnici pripisu nuspojavu cjepivu)

I ovdje:




> (Washington, DC) -- Judicial Watch, the public interest group that investigates and prosecutes government corruption, today released new documents obtained from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) under the provisions of the Freedom of Information Act, detailing 1,824 reports of adverse reactions to the vaccination for human papillomavirus (HPV), Gardasil, including as many as eight deaths related to the vaccine. Judicial Watch had previously obtained 1,637 reports relating to Gardasil on May 15, 2007, bringing the known total to 3,461 adverse reactions including eleven deaths since FDA approval. Among the new information uncovered by Judicial Watch: 
> 
> • “20-Jun-2007: Information has been received…concerning a 17 year old female who in June 2007…was vaccinated with a first dose of Gardasil…During the evening of the same day, the patient was found unconscious (lifeless) by the mother. Resuscitation was performed by the emergency physician but was unsuccessful. The patient subsequently died.” 
> 
> • “12-Jun-2007: Information has been received…concerning a 12 year old female with a history of aortic and mitral valve insufficiency…who on 01-MAR-2007 was vaccinated IM into the left arm with a first does of Gardasil…On 01-MAR-2007 the patient presented to the ED with ventricular tachycardia and died.” 
> 
> • 28-Aug-2007: Initial and follow-up information has been received from a physician concerning an “otherwise healthy” 13 year old female who was vaccinated with her first and second doses of Gardasil. Subsequently, the patient experienced…paralysis from the chest down, lesions of the optic nerve…At the time of the report, the patient had not recovered.” 
> 
> From May 10 to September 7, 2007, the 1,824 adverse vaccination reactions *reported to the FDA via the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS)* included 347 serious reactions. Of the 77 women who received the vaccine while pregnant, 33 experienced side effects ranging from spontaneous abortion to fetal abnormities. Other serious side effects continue to be reported including, paralysis, Bells Palsy, Guillain-Barre Syndrome, and seizures. 
> ...

----------


## apricot

> koja većina? svatko sa imalo mozga prije uzimanja svakog lijeka ili primanja cjepiva pročita sa razumijevanjem taj papirić i nastaviti sa kontrolama kako liječnik odredi. nema smisla omalovažavati ljude i njihovu brigu za zdravlje.


bojim sa da ti omalovažavaš ljude i njihovu brigu...

reklama i marketinčka pozadina Gardasila je toliko jaka, da pokleknu i oni koji su obrazovani i koji itekako brinu.
Ali, lijek je prezentiran kao  spasonosno rješenje, što je potpuno netočna informacija.

Kao prvo, 80% žena se samo izliječi od HPV-a, bez ikakvih medicinskih intervencija.
Kao drugo, od stotinjak dosada otkrivenih tipova, 13 ih je visokorizičnih.
Od toga su dva tipa najčešći (ali ne i jedini) uzročnici raka grlića maternice.
Gardasil djeluje na 4 tipa, a uspješnost je upitna.

Prevelika kocka.

Na ovome topicu ima puno informacija (prenošenje iz domaćeg i stranoga tiska):

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=52153

----------


## MGrubi

> Ovdje ima nesto:
> http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/ac/...006-4222B1.pdf
> (s tim da sam ja uvjerenja da se sada, kad je cjepivo dozvoljeno, ne prijavljuju sve nuspojave, *tj. da puno teze lijecnici pripisu nuspojavu cjepivu)*


zato ja smatram da je stvarno stanje s nuspojavama punio teže nego šta je zabilježeno

a riskirati za zaštitu 4/13 s 70% je nepotrebno i upitno

----------


## marinera

Osobno, imala sam lose iskustvo s HPV tip 16... Unatoc redovitim pregledima kasno mi je otkriven. Prosla sam konizaciju, mjesec dana oporavka sa svakodnevnim krvarenjem (svjeza krv). Sad, 3 godine kasnije pred porodom sam u prvoj trudnoci koja je zbog konizacije bila visokorizicna i vec dugo strogo mirujem jer mi prijeti prerani porod...
Svjesna sam da se u dosta slucajeva HPV spontano povuce, ali ja sam svaki put bila u onih nesretnih 5%

Da sam barem imala dostupno to cjepivo i da sam izbjegla taj dio zivota...

----------


## MGrubi

> Svjesna sam da se u dosta slucajeva HPV spontano povuce, ali ja sam svaki put bila u onih nesretnih 5%
> ...


sa cjepivom bi i dalje imala 30% opasnost da se zaraziš

i ovisi da li bi izbjegla ostalih 9 uzročnika, jer cjepivo samo djeluje na 4 tipa od 13

----------


## marinera

imala sam samo HPV 16, svi ostali su bili negativni, a 16 i 18 jesu najopasniji tipovi i puno znaci smanjenje rizika od ta dva genotipa.
najgore je sto kod tako mladih ljudi doktori odugovlace s kirurskom intervencijom jer se nadaju da ce se imunitet sam izboriti protiv virusa, meni nazalost ne da se nije izborio nego je karcinom galopirao nevjerojatnom brzinom...

nisam za cijepljenje bez razmisljanja, ali treba dati realne informacije kako o cijepivu i rizicima vezanim uz njih, tako i o posljedicama bolesti...

pozdrav svima i sretno!

----------


## Arkana10

ovo mi je danas stiglo na mail. kako cjenim rad Ellaine Holingsworth, preporucujem da se vidi Gardasil-my error is the smoking gun, autorica teksta je Cynthia A. Janak, ona je



> Cynthia Janak is a freelance journalist, mother of three, foster mother of one, grandmother of five, business owner, Chamber of Commerce member. Her expertise is as an administrative professional. Her specialties are adoptee and genealogy research and research journalism. Hobbies: Writing prose, crocheting, Conservative Studies, and rehabbing houses. You can contact Cynthia Janak at cj1951@ameritech.net


 (izvor)

----------


## Arkana10

zelim jos ovo podvuci, od teksta, naravno za one koje ne zele citati



> Also in the reports I found one that was of special interest. It was received from a company representative. What they reported was on a literature article concerning females who were vaccinated. This is what they said, "According to the article, there have been 'injuries' when the vaccine is given concomitantly with 'vaccines other than Recombivax HB. The article indicated that '1/3 of the 'adverse events' occurred in girls who were 16 years old or younger who were given Gardasil concomitantly' with other vaccines. According to the representative, the article also stated that Gardasil can 'enhance cancer when given to a woman who is already infected with one of the strains of the virus included in the vaccine,' although in this instance, the representative did not indicate a specific patient was involved."
> 
> *What this has just told me is that the chances of getting cancer have just increased because of this vaccine.*  It also means that before any female starting at the age of 9 decides to get this dangerous vaccine they need to get a pap smear to rule out HPV first. If you do not you have just increased your risk of cancer and I do not want to see any woman go through that horror.
> 
> This goes out to all the parents out their considering this vaccine for their daughters. What do you think your 9 year old daughter is going to feel like after she gets her first pap smear? My opinion is that she will feel rather violated by her trusted medical professional.

----------


## brain

Moram svakako odgovoriti mnogima na ovoj temi u svrhu pravilnog znanstvenog informiranja. Naime, u nekoliko navrata se spominje da bi se cijepile djevojke mlađe od 19 godina koje nisu zaražene... , i to se navodi kao nešto pogrešno. No, djevojke se i moraju cijepiti kad još NISU zaražene, jer cjepivo za to i služi. kad ste čuli da se netko cijepi protiv npr. tetanusa kad je zaražen????!!
Drugo, strogo je znanstveno i etički OPRAVDANO, a i obavezno da se svi podaci o učinkovitosti i eventualnim štetnim pojavama bilježe i da se prati osoba koja je cijepljena. To se čini godinama i za sva cjepiva koja su u obaveznom programu već desetljećima.
Treće, o mogućim dokazima za i protiv cjepiva se može raspravljati, pratiti nove podatke o praćenju djevojaka cjepljenih u drugim državama, i nije važno je li netko za ili protiv. Ali važno je da laici ili bilo tko mimo epidemiološke struke apsolutno ne smije o tome preko novina i medija raspravljati. Zašto? Zato jer nema potrebno znanje o pravilima koja prate neko cijepljenje a osobito novo i to ono koj se još ne primjenjuje masovno niti je u obaveznom programu. To nije jednostavan posao, a ne znaju ga ni ginekolozi (ukoliko ne saslušaju znanja epidemiologa) ni školski liječnici, koji imaju OBAVEZU da te iste kandidate za cijepljenje moraju dobro obavijestiti o svim važnim i razumljivim aspektima ovakve moguće zaštite od raka vrata maternice. Osobito je važno da mlade (a i starije) školuju i to trajno i oni i ostali u školama i to i muške i ženske osobe o svim drugim bolestima koje se spolno prenose, a za koje ne postoji cjepivo, te o načinu zaštite, značenju tih bolesti i poslijedicama. U protivnom, od cijepljenja i NE-cijepljenja protiv HPV-a neće biti nikakve koristi. Ne mogu se svi igrati onoga koji sve zna najbolje i raspravljati o nečemu tako važnom poput kumica na placu. I zato preporučam da se pročita i stav Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravstvo o cijepljenju protiv HPV-a (koji možda nije napisan sasvim jednostavnim rječnikom  pa nije razumljiv svima, ali je koristan).

----------


## MGrubi

:Rolling Eyes:  

ti češ  mi zabraniti da raspravljam?

----------


## marta

:Laughing:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Treće, o mogućim dokazima za i protiv cjepiva se može raspravljati, pratiti nove podatke o praćenju djevojaka cjepljenih u drugim državama,


Meni je svejedno iz koje je države djevojka koja ostane paralizirana od cjepiva. Sve o čemu mogu misliti kada čujem tako nešto je bol njene majke, jer sam i sama majka. Nevažno je da li je ta majka kumica s placa ili visokoobrazovana. Dijete je dijete. To je ono što nas na ovom forumu povezuje - roditeljstvo. Nitko i ništa nam zato ne može zabraniti da raspravljamo o svemu, bez obzira na različita mišljenja.
A O hzzo-u mi nemoj pričati. Mogla bih reći svašta, ništa dobro,   ali skrenula bih s teme.

----------


## mamma Juanita

*Kontroverze oko HPV cjepiva* -tako su najavili jedan od priloga u današnjoj emisiji *Život u živo* .
Emisija traje
danas između *16:10-17:45* na _HRT1_.

----------


## Mukica

ja odgledala cijelu
apricot je bila super

lijecnik iz petrove mi se najvise svidio - cinio mi se skroz realan, ukazivao na prave probleme i govorio kako se mogu rijesiti, a ovo dvoje kao da su placeni da reklamiraju bilo jedno bilo drugo cjepivo

lijecnica je rekla da majke trebaju pitati djevojcice jesu li stupile u seksualne odnose jer da cijepivo nema smisla za one koji su vec imali seksualni odnos

nesto kasnije dr. eljuga je rekao da se cijepila njegova kcer od 25 godina 

meni je nejasno, znaci li to da doktorova kcer jos nije imala seksualne odnose ili to znaci da nije vazno kad se cijepis, glavno da ubacis to u sebe pa sto kosta da kosta :?

----------


## MGrubi

> lijecnica je rekla da majke trebaju pitati djevojcice jesu li stupile u seksualne odnose jer da cijepivo nema smisla za one koji su vec imali seksualni odnos
> /


  :Laughing:   :Sad:  
žena živi na Marsu, 80% teenovaca uopće ne priča sa roditeljima o sexu, taman da bi iskreno odgovorile o tome

a šta je sa 5 godina zaštite?
cjepljenje bi išlo:
9.g.
14.g.
19.g.
24.g.
29.g.
34.g.
39.g.
44.g.
49.g.
54.g.
59.g.

....

dokad živiš
 :? 

skroooooz učinkovito i logično
za nečiji đep

----------


## lucij@

Meni je baš žao što nisam gledala   :Sad:   , a za ovaj Eljugin biser sam čula   :Rolling Eyes:  
Moja sestra je odlučila da se neće cijepiti  8)  jer, citiram, "ne želi biti pokusni kunić"

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.net.hr/zdravlje/page/2009...06.html?pos=n1 
> 
> Citat: 
> Djevojčica umrla nakon cijepljenja protiv HPV-a 
> 
> 
> Natalie Morton 
> 
> U sklopu britanskog nacionalnog programa imunizacije protiv HPV-a i prevencije raka grlića maternice došlo je do tragičnog slučaja. Cijepljena djevojčica razvila je negativnu reakciju i umrla. 
> ...





> http://www.24sata.hr/news/djevojcica...za-hpv/137736/
> 08:13 | 29.09.2009. | Piše: Ivana Samaržija 
> Engleska: Natalie Morton pala je u nesvijest sat vremena nakon što ej dobila cjepivo protiv raka maternice. Prevezli su je u bolnicu gdje je umrla. Samo nekoliko sati nakon što je primila cjepivo protiv raka vrata maternice, Natalie Morton (14) preminula je u ponedjeljak u bolnici u engleskom Covetryu. Cijepljenje u britanskim školama počelo je u rujnu 2008. godine, a ovo je prvi smrtni slučaj otkako su liječnici cijepili 1,5 milijuna djevojčica. Policija je započela istragu kako bi ustanovila da li je mala Natalie umrla zbog rijetke i jake reakcije na cjepivo ili je doza koju je primila bila neispravna. Nekoliko njezinih kolegica žalilo se na nuspojave zbog nakon što su primili cjepivo. Tijelo djevojčice trenutno je na obdukciji, a njezini rezultati pokazat će od čega je točno umrla. Nataliena kolegica iz razreda za Daily Mail ispričala je kako je Natalie pozlilo nakon cijepljena. 
> - Samo sat nakon što je primila cjepivo, Natalie je problijedila i pala u nesvijest. Liječnici su odmah došli u školu i davali joj umjetno disanje. Neki učenici su plakali vidjevši što se događa - opisala je učenica. U ožujku ove godine na mučnine, nesnosne glavobolje, bol u mišićima, mutni vid i groznicu požalilo se 1300 djevojčica u Engleskoj nakon što je primilo cjepivo protiv raka vrata maternice. Španjolska je s tržišta povukla 75.582 doza cjepiva Gardasil protiv HPV-a nakon što su dvije cijepljene djevojčice završile u bolnici. Prevezli su ih u bolnicu jer su se osjećale loše nekoliko sati nakon cijepljenja.

----------


## mamma Juanita

o ovom slučaju snimljen je prilog s izjavom predstavnice Rode,
vjerojatno emitiranje večeras u dnevniku Nova tv u 19:15

----------


## moia

što se tiče tog cjepiva, ovdje u Njemačkoj je velika polemika oko njega.

ove 2009. godine je objavljena studija u svjetski poznatom medicinskom časopisu "Lancet" rađena na uzorku od 17 000 žena između 15 i 25 godina. pola žena je cijepljeno cervarixom (protiv hpv-a), a ostala polovica je cijepljena cjepivom protiv hepatitsa pri čemu sudionice nisu znale, kao niti prisutni doktori koja pripada kojoj grupi.

u grupi žena koje su bile cijepljene protiv hpv-a nastupilo je tokom godina manje prekarcinomnog stanja, nego u drugoj grupi.

u grupi koja je bila cijepljena protiv hpv-a na 1000 žena prekarcinomno stanje (CIN 1 ili CIN 2) ih je dobilo 9, a kod žena koje nisu bile cijepljene protiv hpv-a od 1000 žena 11 ih je imalo prekarcinomno stanje (CIN 1 ili CIN 2).

u grupi cijepljenoj protiv hpv-a je bilo i manje žena na kojima je morao biti rađen operacioni zahvat uslijed prekaricnomnih stanja. dakle nešto manje, ne i drastično manje ili 100% manje !

naravno uslijed ove studije neki iz struke preporučuju cijepljenje mladih djevojaka jer cjepivo moguće ipak može pomoći, *dok neki iz struke ipak ne preporučuju jer cjepivo nije dovoljno i adekvatno istraženo,* osim toga u samoj studiji stoji *da će tek vrijeme pokazati da li će uspijed tog cjepiva stopa karcinoma pasti. za to će biti potrebna desetljeća !* kao i kod svakog cjepiva i novog lijeka, tako logično !

no, bez obzira na to, na temelju ove studije nacionalni zdravstveni organi širom svijeta ipak se odlučuju za preporuku cijepljenja.


dakle, nadam se da je iz ovoga jasno koliko i samo cjepivo nije sigurna i pouzdana zaštita od zaraze.


osim toga, cjepivo štiti samo protiv dva najčešća visokorizična virusa HPV 16 i 18, a ne i protiv svih tipova papilomvirusa koji uzrokuju rak !

inače koga zanima više o ovoj problematici, a zna njemački o tome sve može naći na stranicama njemačkog centra za istraživanje raka.

Deutsches Krebsforuschungzentrum

----------

